
Show HN: React-library-template – Jumpstart your team's shared react library - dclark27
https://github.com/dclark27/react-library-template
======
dclark27
Like the readme says, this was something I created as an answer to other
abandoned repos like create-react-library. Unfortunately, the information
online for creating a component library, or a place to share hooks, is
incredibly disparate. This was my best attempt at creating it on my own.

This utilizes the new GitHub template feature to make startup as simple as
possible.

Contributions are always welcome! Yhanks for looking.

